# gear wont move, stop lights dont work



## bellasoria (Mar 18, 2005)

please help-95 nissan altima
My gear will not move past ([P]parking) and because of it, my stop lights wont work. What I do to drive it is I'll turn on the car radio, move the gear to neutral and turn on my car, but ofcourse I have no stop lights.
I took it to a mechanic and he said it was the gear swith and it did work for a week and then it stopped/ took it back he said I also need to replace the brake switch. My question: is there really 2 components to fixing my problem? if not, I want to understand how it works so when I take it somewhere I can tell them exactly what I need   please help?


----------



## turbose-r (Feb 4, 2004)

bellasoria said:


> please help-95 nissan altima
> My gear will not move past ([P]parking) and because of it, my stop lights wont work. What I do to drive it is I'll turn on the car radio, move the gear to neutral and turn on my car, but ofcourse I have no stop lights.
> I took it to a mechanic and he said it was the gear swith and it did work for a week and then it stopped/ took it back he said I also need to replace the brake switch. My question: is there really 2 components to fixing my problem? if not, I want to understand how it works so when I take it somewhere I can tell them exactly what I need   please help?


its yo brake switch bud :cheers:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You have a blown fuse, fuse 18 on the interior fuse panel a 15A about half way down on the left.

Troy


----------



## bellasoria (Mar 18, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> You have a blown fuse, fuse 18 on the interior fuse panel a 15A about half way down on the left.
> 
> Troy



thanks, do you know if I should take it somewhere or is it easy enough where I would be able to do it myself if so how?

thanks again


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It is in the fuse box inside and you should be able to replace it yourself. More info on the fuses is available in your owners manual.

Troy


----------

